# bloodlines



## pitbull learner

hey is there anyone that can help me...

iv been looking for info on JEEP, JACK FROST, BOUDREAUX, TnT, ELI & CARVER BLOODLINES...
iv tryed looking them up on google but i always find them crossed with a diff bloodline..
so if anyone that has any info on any of these bloodlines please help me...
im looking for pure dogs not crossed with a diff bloodline...and if you knw the history of these bloodlines i would love to knw it...or if you knw of any links that can lead me to any info about them...


----------



## pitbulllover27870

msk has all the info you need on t-n-t. lol she could help you out.. and pulldawgpits can tell you about BOUDREAUX


----------



## MSK

Here are a few modern day dogs straight off T-N-T's Yard.

This girl is straight from T-N-T's yard and she is 1/2 T-N-T and 1/2 Boudreaux










Right here's my pride and joy she is pure T-N-T straight off T-N-T's yard










This girl is also straight from T-n-T's yard her ped is a little loose but a good out cross for a inbred line. She is T-N-T/Colby/Klassic K9










Here's some pure T-N-T I have produced that i still either own or partially own.


----------



## MSK

Here's some ancestors or older T-n-T dogs.

Here's the foundation of the T-N-T's line

*Minter's Miss Sheeba*









and her son

*Turpin's Blu Trouble*









Those two were the main foundation now here's some pics I have of pure T-n-T dogs from T-n-T's yard just random.

T-n-T's Tank









Condra's Papa Smurf









Condra's Blu Stardust









Condra's Gigolo









Condra's JJ Half Nelson(yes I have permission to use this pic)









T-N-T's Blu Rowdy









T-N-T's Honey Bear









Condra's Periwinkle









T-N-T's Molly Bee









T-N-T's Buckshot









Condra's Dave Blubeck









Turpin's Amber Blu









Condra's Iggy Blu Pop


----------



## MADBood

here is some info on the other bloodlines you mentioned. BTW, Eli was a Boudreaux dog. Just google search "Maurice Carver" on lots should pop up on the man. I couldn't find much on Jack Frost...


GARRETT'S CH. JEEP ROM 


Throughout the history of the sporting American Pit Bull Terriers, no single dog has made quite the impact as Garrett's CH. Jeep, and that being the combination of not only his worthiness as a supreme pit dog, but the ultimate supremacy of his reproduction. Jeep was bred by James Crenshaw and sold to James Garrett as a young dog and was campaigned and brought to notoriety by James Garrett asssisted by James Crenshaw. Jeep achieved his fourth win over Ozzie Stevens' Ch. Homer. This fight making history, for the caliber of these two dogs meeting in the pit is unusual in itself. Although, Jeep the victor, Homer, in his own rights, had proved to be just as good a combat dog and both dogs were truly entitled to the legacy that they have earned through this match.

Now that the formidable worth of Jeep has been established, we will go on to the greatest asset this dog ever possessed and that was his ability to reproduce a staggering figure of Champions, one Grand Champion and numerous one and two time winners. The conversation at many conventions always leads to great dogs and a dispute of which bloodlines are the best to utilize to get the highest percentage of game and winning dogs. I have often heard this one statement being passed when Jeep's name is brought up as to his high figure on the R.O.M. (Register Of Merit) list and that is, well look how many bitches JEEP was bred to to create the amount of Champions he has sired. My answer to those dogmen is this. Take three major pit dogs that are from outstanding bloodlines such as STP's Grand Champion Buck, six time winner, STP's Champion Toro and Burton's Grand Champion Hank, as these three were considered exceptional pit dogs and many utilized these three different bloods for the sole purpose of producing or establishing new lines from them. All three lived approximately to the same age which was ten years. Two were campained approximately the same time and died not to far apart, that being, Ch. Toro and Gr. Ch. Hank. Hank made his pit history prior to theirs, but was bred as many times as Jeep, if not more. Gr. Ch. Buck, probably second to Hank in the amount of his breedings and Toro, who was bred to 23 different bitches during this period. The fact is all three of these great dogs combined together, produced about half the number of Champions as Jeep has. So common, sense will tell you how many champions doesn't hold water. In retrospect, dogs like Ch. Homer, Gr. Ch. Art, and Tombstone who was bred limited amounts of times and was still able to produce high quality dogs should also be considered. Certain dogs should be on the ROM list considering the number of times they have been bred, like: Jeep, Buck, Yellow, Frisco and Mayday to name a few.

Some of the crosses which are well known where Jeep created some great dogs and the blood seems to click the best with are Jeep / Red Boy and Jeep / Rascal.

Ch. Jeep was born in August 1976 on the yard of James Crenshaw, in the famous litter of Finley's Ch. Bo ROM to Crenshaw's Ch. Honeybunch ROM. That produced four champions. The most famous of the four was Ch. Jeep ROM. But there was also Crenshaw's (Super Gnat's) Ch. Charlie, who has been said to have been a better pit dog than Jeep. Ch. Missy who is seen in alot of pedigrees today, and Swetman's Ch. Holly, who was said to be a terrible biter with lots of ability. This was a great litter that was made once, for reasons that I don't know.

CH. Jeep is believed by many to be one of the best match dogs of his time.




BOUDREAUX' ELI 

Eli was the product of the breeding efforts of Floyd Boudreaux. He was heavily bred on Floyds all time favorite dog Blind Billy. When Eli a 2xw was bred to Mr. Boudreaux' Spook, another Blind Billy breed dog, the outcome was to change the sporting community forever. Three famous names that come to mind from the Eli/Spook breeding are: Eli Jr., Bullyson, and a bitch named Brendy. 

Boudreaux' Eli is without question one of the most famous of modern dogs from the 60's era. He and his sons Eli Jr. (sire of Gr. Ch. Art.-grandsire of Chinaman, Stompanato, Crenshaw's Ch. Rascal etc.) and Bullyson (sire of Ch. Honeybunch, Midnight Cowboy and Chivo, Loposay's Buster etc.) were used to create lines of their own and those in turn have spawned even more good lines of bulldogs. There is hardly a line of good dogs today that cannot trace its lineage back to the Eli dog. He was a product of inbreeding on Boudreaux' old Blind Billy dog (Dibo X Minnie) with some Trahan's Rascal (Dibo's half brother) blood thrown in, both good Tudor/Corvino bred dogs. I believe Mr. Boudreaux is still producing some fine dogs and I have talked to dog men who wouldn't have one from anyone else. Mr. Boudreaux has been breeding these dogs for over 35 years and has produced some of the best ever to look through a collar. The perfect southern gentleman and devoted family man, he is a real credit to the dog game and an excellent role model for the aspiring young dog man . 

Eli Jr. was a fantastic 2xw himself and sire of one of the greatest dogs of all time, the 7xw Gr.Ch. Art. Art was unfortunately stolen and never recovered. Before Art was stolen the breedings made with him produced a high percentage of quality game dogs and enough to make Art an 'ROM' producer. Just to imagine what Art could have produced if he wouldn't have been taken is enough to boggle the mind. Art had a litter brother who was an exceptionally talented dog in his own right, the 3xw Ch. Hurt. Bullyson was a 2xw, 1xL and another fantastic producer. Bullyson's only loss was to one of his sons Benny Bob. Benny Bob subsequently lost to Jimmy Boots in a classic match. Bullyson's legend as a producer can be found in many dogs, but his most famous offspring has to be the 5xw Ch. Honeybunch, the all time leading 'ROM' bitch. Honeybunch subsequently produced the 4xw Ch. Jeep. Jeep now ranks as the number one 'ROM' dog to this day and literally deserves to be covered in a story alone. 

Other famous Bullyson offspring are Loposay's Buster 'ROM', and the ever so famous Midnight Cowboy. Brendy when bred to her brother Eli Jr., produced P. Carver's Black Shine. Shine subsequently produced the legendary 8xw, 1xL Ch Rascal, Oso ***** a brother to Rascal, and the world famous P. Carver's Stomponato. Rascal when bred to Honeybunch produced the 3xw Polly, who in turn was bred to Jeep's father the 6xw, 1xL Ch. Bo 'ROM', thereby producing the great 7xw Gr.Ch. Outlaw. Another famous Eli bred dog was the 5xw Gr. Ch. Nigerino.


----------



## pitbull learner

thanks everyone for you help..
that is all great info..

im glad i signed up to this site..


----------



## MSK

What is up with the time stamp???


----------



## MSK

> Everyone else I'm sure can answer the rest except the true TNT dogs was Blair Hetrick. Now some kennels has copied him and uses the name.
> 
> Jack Frost was a dog bred by the late Sonny Sykes (Joe Corvino's handler at the end before Joe died). Jack Frost was off Chicago Dolly sent to Jack Kelly ,former owner of Sporting Dog Journal, who sent the dog Down Under to A.


:goodpost: I assumed we're talking about T-N-T not Hetrick's TNT I know what your talking about though and yea that was the first person to coin it on names but always from what i have seen it says Hetrick's TNT such and such. The T-N-T I'm talking about the name of their kennel was Trinitrotoluene Kennels but they shortened it down to T-N-T I know of several going by the T-N-T brand even though ST holds the T-N-T name with ADBA anyways but many with T-N-T coin is a retraction of their original name like Tough-N-Tender Kennels for instance they were using T-N-T as a retraction sometimes. Thank you for reminding me that there are several with the T-N-T name its just up until recently I haven't heard a whole lot of people talking about the others the coined the T-N-T name also.


----------



## fancier

pitbull learner said:


> hey is there anyone that can help me...
> 
> iv been looking for info on JEEP, JACK FROST, BOUDREAUX, TnT, ELI & CARVER BLOODLINES...
> iv tryed looking them up on google but i always find them crossed with a diff bloodline..
> so if anyone that has any info on any of these bloodlines please help me...
> im looking for pure dogs not crossed with a diff bloodline...and if you knw the history of these bloodlines i would love to knw it...or if you knw of any links that can lead me to any info about them...


Everyone else I'm sure can answer the rest except the true TNT dogs was Blair Hetrick. Now some kennels has copied him and uses the name.

Jack Frost was a dog bred by the late Sonny Sykes (Joe Corvino's handler at the end before Joe died). Jack Frost was off Chicago Dolly sent to Jack Kelly ,former owner of Sporting Dog Journal, who sent the dog Down Under to A.


----------



## Tough_n_Tender_Kennels

MSK said:


> :goodpost: I assumed we're talking about T-N-T not Hetrick's TNT I know what your talking about though and yea that was the first person to coin it on names but always from what i have seen it says Hetrick's TNT such and such. The T-N-T I'm talking about the name of their kennel was Trinitrotoluene Kennels but they shortened it down to T-N-T I know of several going by the T-N-T brand even though ST holds the T-N-T name with ADBA anyways but many with T-N-T coin is a retraction of their original name like Tough-N-Tender Kennels for instance they were using T-N-T as a retraction sometimes. Thank you for reminding me that there are several with the T-N-T name its just up until recently I haven't heard a whole lot of people talking about the others the coined the T-N-T name also.


Don't mean to butt in on this conversation, but just for the record, Tough-n-Tender Kennels does not and will not use T-N-T for addressing any dogs in registry. Tough-n-Tender Kennels IS registered with the ADBA as Tgh-n-Tndr Knnls and anything bred or owned by Tough-n-Tender Kennels is registered as such. We respect and appreciate the lineage and history before us and firmly believe to give credit and respect where due. I am not offended, nor do I wish anyone to take this personal, I simply wanted to put my .02 cents in since my kennel was brought up in comparison to T-N-T. The ONLY place where such is advertised, is on window decals of the past. I place emphasis on past, as I did not realize until a show where I was questioned if I was "the" T-N-T. (Turpin line) From that point on, the T-N-T has not been used. 
Thanks.


----------



## 33MTA3

*tnt and condra bloodline*

hey my names is tony and i have to great producer from tnt and condra bloodline there name are james blue lex and james blue diamond any question contact me at [email protected]


----------



## 33MTA3

*tnt/condra*

to see there pedigree google there names with the word pedigree attach. they have no other bloodline cross in them 100% tnt/condra. they no need for a debating. everyone when breeding dogs looking for personality qaulity characteristics and pure breed. cause later in da future it will be hard to get a purebreed dog from one bloodine cause everyone cross breeding just for money.


----------

